# Question: Bengal Cat



## Kat Toy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello, if I want to buy a large male Bengal cat as a pet only, not for show, what would be the largest one I could expect to acquire? 20lbs? larger?

Thank you,

KL :kittyball


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

That's going to depend mostly on the breeder. But pure size shouldn't be your biggest 'want'. First you need to consider the health of the animal (most male bengals top out around 12-15lbs) and the larger the cat the more likely they are to have heart and hip issues.

I'd suggest doing some research into the breed, starting with:
The Cat Fanciers' Association - The World's Largest Registry for Pedigreed Cats
Welcome to TICA - The International Cat Association, TICA cats, TICA pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats registry, household pet cat registry, domestic cat registry, Savannah cat, Bengal cat, Persian cat, Maine **** cat


----------

